# Got it finished "The Monster" BETTER PICS



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Nov 16, 2016)

Working on this one today. Made from .250" 5160 from ADS . Going to use up some old coins I have for spacers. going to have Damascus bolsters this time acid dipped for the pattern. This is a monster of a knife.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Nov 16, 2016)

Really don't know why i start one looking like something way off with what I end up with but here she is. Waterfall Bubinga handles damascus bolsters filework and brass pins. 8-1/2" long 5" blade 1/4' thick full tang....

Reactions: EyeCandy! 5 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Wildthings (Nov 16, 2016)

man I don't know how you put them out that fast. Nice! Is your logo etched or engraved - either way I like it


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Nov 17, 2016)

Thanks, it is etched I use the electro-chem thingy....I tried several different (hand made) stencils, but I liked the looks of this one because it was more rugged looking. I also did smaller sizes for smaller knives I'll make in the future. This knife has already found its new home (to the first person I showed it to) since I am retired, I spend my time in the shop, this is why I can produce a knife so quickly, I already have another order under way.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## robert flynt (Nov 17, 2016)

That is one chunk of a knife. Nice work!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Nov 19, 2016)

there ya go a whole new light on the knife really brings it out.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Nov 20, 2016)



Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## dbroswoods (Nov 20, 2016)

Looks real good there Pappy!!!

Mark


----------

